# Christmas cheer from all the goats!!!



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I got this in an email today and thought I would pass it along.

http://www.imagecyte.com/animations/carol.html


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm assuming it works best when you have sound.... but the pictures were cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That was really cute - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

That was very sweet! I am going to share this with friends, thanks for posting this link!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I LOVED IT!!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you're welcome. Yes it has sound...I really need to start putting whether it has sound or not...just forgot to add that.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I love that.. it is always my favorite every year .


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought it was cute too!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I love that too, I remember seeing it from last year too. It's something I pass around in email a lot during Christmas.


----------

